# I NOSTRI AMORI PELOSI



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;u4xQUfF8WkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4xQUfF8WkE


:up:[/video] ​


----------



## passante (11 Ottobre 2011)

tu sbagli, il cane più bello del mondo è il mio


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2011)

passante ha detto:


> tu sbagli, il cane più bello del mondo è il mio


Ti ha conquistato eh? ... e' entrato nel tuo cuore!  e questo e' molto bello, sono contenta per voi.


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2011)

oddiooooooooooooo al mia cucciolottaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa................


----------



## Ultimo (12 Ottobre 2011)

Non ho più cani per diversi motivi.
Ma voglio dire questo, avere un cane stare con lui portarlo al mare, in montagna, dividere con lui che ti starà accanto come.. come un cane! è una sensazione meravigliosa!! le corse con lui... tu che ti butti a terra stanco e lui che si avvicina per leccarti per annusarti....tu che lo guardi e lo carezzi ovunque e lui la che si ferma buttandosi a terra per godersi quello che più aspira nella vita, le carezze di chi lo ama.


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> oddiooooooooooooo al mia cucciolottaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa................


Voglio sperare che alla tua la coda non e' stata mozzata  ... dimmi di NO, dimmi di NOOOOOOOO


----------



## Simy (12 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Voglio sperare che alla tua la coda non e' stata mozzata  ... dimmi di NO, dimmi di NOOOOOOOO


purtroppo Marì quando l'ho presa aveva già la coda tagliata....all'epoca c'era ancora quella cazzo di legge per il taglio della coda....fosse stato per me non serve nemmeno che ti dico che non l'avrei mai fatta tagliare...
la mia cucciolotta comincia a diventare vecchietta


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> purtroppo Marì quando l'ho presa aveva già la coda tagliata....all'epoca c'era ancora quella cazzo di legge per il taglio della coda....fosse stato per me non serve nemmeno che ti dico che non l'avrei mai fatta tagliare...
> la mia cucciolotta comincia a diventare vecchietta


PECCATO! 

Quanti anni ha la baby?


----------



## Simy (12 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> PECCATO!
> 
> Quanti anni ha la baby?


si è un vero peccato.... 
ha 7 anni...ancora è in splendida forma ma il musetto sta diventando bianco


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si è un vero peccato....
> ha *7 anni*...ancora è in splendida forma ma il musetto sta diventando bianco


Eh, in effetti per la loro razza inizia ad essere anziana  comunque tu trattala sempre da baby


----------



## Simy (12 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Eh, in effetti per la loro razza inizia ad essere anziana  comunque tu trattala sempre da baby


guarda per me è sempre come se aveve 1 mese! e lo spirito da cucciolona le è rimasto tutto!


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda per me è sempre come se aveve 1 mese! e *lo spirito da cucciolona le è rimasto tutto!*



Anche la mia era cosi, ora riposa nel mio giardino :triste:


Passiamo ad altro va ... un grosso :bacio: alla tua baby


----------



## Simy (12 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anche la mia era cosi, ora riposa nel mio giardino :triste:
> 
> 
> Passiamo ad altro va ... un grosso :bacio: alla tua baby


si passiamo ad altro che è meglio! ...non ci voglio nemmeno pensare!

grazie del bacio...stasera glielo darò molto volentieri da parte tua!


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2011)

il cane più bello del mondo è il pastore tedesco.il mio max è un esemplare a pelo lungo ...ancora più bello anche se per i puristi vale molto meno.
ha dodici anni e mezzo...zoppettino ma ancora arzillo.che il cielo me lo lasci il più possibile 
grande amore della mia vita


----------



## Simy (12 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> il cane più bello del mondo è il pastore tedesco.il mio max è un esemplare a pelo lungo ...ancora più bello anche se per i puristi vale molto meno.
> ha dodici anni e mezzo...zoppettino ma ancora arzillo.che il cielo me lo lasci il più possibile
> grande amore della mia vita


io penso che per ognuno di noi il suo cane è il più bello del mondo...ma è giusto che sia cosi! 
una grattatina a max


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io penso che per ognuno di noi il suo cane è il più bello del mondo...ma è giusto che sia cosi!
> una grattatina a max


ricambio con bacino sul musetto della cagnolona


----------



## dottor manhattan (12 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io penso che per ognuno di noi il suo cane è il più bello del mondo...ma è giusto che sia cosi!
> una grattatina a max


Non era...... "ogni scarrafon è bell a mamma sua"?

Oddio Marì....la correggi tu? :infermo:


----------



## Simy (12 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ricambio con bacino sul musetto della cagnolona


Yuma ringrazia


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Yuma ringrazia



Simy dove la baci? ... in quello spazio piatto tra un occhio e l'altro? :strepitoso: che belle che sono


----------



## lunaiena (12 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> oddiooooooooooooo al mia cucciolottaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa................


di che razza è .....
io sono appassionata di cani....


----------



## Simy (12 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Simy dove la baci? ... in *quello spazio piatto tra un occhio e l'altro*? :strepitoso: che belle che sono


siiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! e adora anche i grattini li in quello spazietto!


----------



## Simy (12 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> di che razza è .....
> io sono appassionata di cani....


rottweiler...


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> siiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! e adora anche i grattini li in quello spazietto!



Lo so, anche alla mia piaceva ... a volte le davo dei piccoli morsi e lei impazziva dalla gioia


----------



## Simy (12 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo so, anche alla mia piaceva ... a volte le davo dei piccoli morsi e lei impazziva dalla gioia


sono fantastici!


----------



## lunaiena (12 Ottobre 2011)

Io trovo assurdo i costi che hanno le cliniche veterinarie....
Molta gente soprattutto anziani devono trovare un'altra sistemazione per i loro amici perche nn si possono permettere di curarli...


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io trovo assurdo i costi che hanno le cliniche veterinarie....
> Molta gente soprattutto anziani devono trovare un'altra sistemazione per i loro amici perche nn si possono permettere di curarli...


Lo so, e' triste ... fortunatamente noi abbiamo trovato una buona, brava e onesta


----------

